# Just Pies - I have a problem



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

I got a card today with a gift certificate enclosed, and this is a good one.

We have a store here that only sells homemade pies. It's called "Just Pies" and I hear it is to die for.  Take a look:

http://www.just-pies.com/menu-pies 

They have 3 stores. The certificate is good for the month of January, and you have to call and order in advance. I get a free 10" pie of my choice.

My problem:

Butterscotch crème w/meringue ?
Peach ?
Cherry ?

Decisions, decisions.

Rhubarb and Pecan also look interesting......


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 23, 2017)

I checked the menu and my favorite is there. Lemon meringue.

They all 
look great.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2017)

I vote for the cherry AC, I just brought home a Village Pie Maker cherry pie and it's still in the freezer (bake at home), because we have to finish off the Patti LaBelle's sweet potato pie first.  But I love cherry pies plain, with ice cream or heavy cream.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2017)

French Silk or Cherry


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Made a reminder note to order a few days before I'm having company.  Otherwise I might have to eat the whole thing myself, and that would be a shame.layful:


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2017)

I have yet to buy a pie with a crust to rival home baked

bake the pie


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

Gary O' said:


> I have yet to buy a pie with a crust to rival home baked
> 
> bake the pie



Nah, I get this one free.  I read on their website they use lard in their crusts. Interesting.

I'm leaning towards butterscotch meringue and I don't trust my skills for that.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Nah, I get this one free.  I read on their website they use lard in their crusts. Interesting.
> 
> .



understand


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> I'm leaning towards butterscotch meringue



remove the calf slobber (meringue) and generously apply whipped cream
I'm in


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 23, 2017)

Peach, hands down.


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Nah, I get this one free.  *I read on their website they use lard in their crusts. *Interesting.
> 
> I'm leaning towards butterscotch meringue and I don't trust my skills for that.



OMG, lard in the crust????  Manna from heaven!  My grandmothers used lard and their piecrusts were to die for.  I apparently did not inherit the pie-making gene because my pie crusts look like wolverines have been chewing on them.   Lard in the crusts is a Pennsylvania Dutch thang......are you in an Amish area of Pennsylvania?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2017)

@ jujube

I'm in Ohio.  But yrs ago I had some baked goods from Amish market.  Yum.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Rhubarb and Pecan also look interesting......


Rhubarb (only) does sound interesting.  Could be so tart it would need ice cream.  

I'd probably play it safe with blackberry.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2017)

Go for the butterscotch or pecan!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> @ jujube
> 
> I'm in Ohio.  But yrs ago I had some baked goods from Amish market.  Yum.



I actually "meant" Ohio.  My fingers typed Pennsylvania.  My mind and my fingers don't always see eye to eye.   My sister used to live in Youngstown and there were a fair amount of Amish in the area.  When I visited her, we'd always eat at an Amish restaurant that was guaranteed to close down your arteries for good.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 24, 2017)

I vote for cherry but you should try to finish it before company comes.nthego:


----------



## IKE (Dec 24, 2017)

Cherry would be first on my list.

I'd also have to stop on the way home from the bakery to pick up some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2017)

I've been to the Clintonville store several times.  As it turns out, their pies are , well, just pies.  Nothing like my grandmothers used to make.  

But enjoy, and Merry Christmas to all.

Peace and love
Hoot


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 24, 2017)

That’s it, guys. I am thawing out one of my homemade cherry pies for dinner. Hmmm, maybe lunch. I am hungry.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 24, 2017)

*I love pies, but am sure a fan of either apple or Chocolate.*


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 24, 2017)

*I am trying to find myself.  Have you seen me anywhere?  :friendly_wink:

LOL, I was looking at a youtube video called "People at Walmart" and I'm pretty sure I saw you.

*


----------



## Wintermint (Dec 24, 2017)

In England we tend to think of pies as savoury, though of course we have sweet ones too. Here's one to drool over! : )


----------



## Traveler (Dec 24, 2017)

Applecruncher. now you've gone and done it. I was trying to be a good boy and not make a pie for Christmas. Chocolate crème pie, here I come !


----------

